# Olympus OM-D E-M1 III support



## mcasan (Feb 27, 2020)

Oly is shipping the bodies.   I fired up mine this evening.   The good news is that Lr Classic and PS can import and edit the standard raw files.   I have not yet tried either the 50MP handheld high res raw file or a 80MP tripod high res file.      

So it is possible a dot release may be needed for the high res images; however, for standard images you don't have to depend on the Olympus Workspace app.


----------

